# Painting plastic bumpers /



## rejectfromtheSBMCC (Aug 23, 2006)

Twice recently I have seen Ford transit camper vans with white painted bumpers, but I've not been able speak to the owners. On inspection they both appear to be very neat hand painted jobs, not sprayed which is exactly what I would like to do to my motor.
Has anyone got any ideas on brushing paints/ cleaning/ primers, and top coating plastic bumpers ?

Cheers


----------



## virgil (Aug 23, 2006)

*Advice...*

My advice... Don't do it! With places like Focus DIY now selling electric sprayers for as little as £15, or even less as they are on a 3 for 2 offer along with other selected electrical tools, there is no excuse for hand painting! Even if you are the worst sprayer in the world the result will be better than hand painting! Just take your time and do not spray too much on, if in doubt about needing a touch more paint, don't do it! Leave it to dry and apply another coat!


----------



## Reg (Aug 26, 2006)

*Painting plastic bumpers*

I've 'colour coded' plastic bumpers before on previous vans I have built and find that it gives them less of a 'white van man' look and more of a motorhome look.

As soon as this rain stops ( two weeks time ) I will be painting my large Iveco bumpers white.

I will be using cellulose as its cheap and I wont thin it at all. I always buy the bumper paint preparation spray from halfrauds which cleans the plastic and ensures a good key for my paint. I'm told its a special alcohol, I've tried various alcohols but they dont work as well.

I use a three inch foam roller which are meant for doors etc. You will need three rollers for each bumper as the cellulose soon ruins the foam.

The roller applies the cellulose quite thick and leaves no brush marks. The foam roller leaves a pleasant stipple effect just the same as the original bumper.

Spraying bumpers is not a good idea as the coats are too thin for the wear and tear a bumper receives near ground level. I have bought a couple of spray cans to paint my large mirrors.

regards

reg


----------



## jondeau (Oct 28, 2006)

I used aerosol cans of spray paint on mine and did not have any problems either during spraying or afterwards...I did use quite a few thin coats though, and of course an aerosol of plastic primer first.........


----------



## Nosha (Jan 10, 2007)

*Primer*

As per Jondeau... it's all in the priming!!!! Use a 'normal' one and in a couple of months time you will see VERY large flakes of paint peeling off the bumpers, especially as celly dries to a hard quite non flexible finish. DO buy a 'plastic' primer and let us know how it goes!


----------



## sherpa (Feb 23, 2007)

*'91 Fiat Ducato Swift Kon Tiki*

I would like to get a new front bumper or air dam for the Kon Tiki. Does anyone know of a source


----------



## merlin wanderer (Feb 23, 2007)

*bumpers*

try here


http://www.beeversautopanels.co.uk


----------



## virgil (Feb 23, 2007)

sherpa said:
			
		

> I would like to get a new front bumper or air dam for the Kon Tiki. Does anyone know of a source



I would try here!

http://www.swiftleisure.com/


----------



## virgil (Feb 23, 2007)

And here....

http://www.swift-owners-club.com/


----------



## Trevor (Feb 23, 2007)

rejectfromtheSBMCC said:
			
		

> Twice recently I have seen Ford transit camper vans with white painted bumpers, but I've not been able speak to the owners. On inspection they both appear to be very neat hand painted jobs, not sprayed which is exactly what I would like to do to my motor.
> Has anyone got any ideas on brushing paints/ cleaning/ primers, and top coating plastic bumpers ?
> 
> Cheers


My mates use hammerite seems to work well, I have tried sprays in the past they dont seem to last very long even the ones for plastic bumpers you know the cost a lot ones


----------

